# The best PT145 Concealed holster



## handgunsarefun

Just wonding what you PT145 owners use for concealed carry? I have found a couple of good holsters, but I wouldn't think they would be good conceal holsters. I'm thinking about using this as a conceal gun, but i'm still lokking for a good holster. Any tips???


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Welcome to the forum.

Are you looking for OWB or IWB?

-Jeff-

ETA: Galco makes the Quick Slide for the PT145. It's a very nice looking OWB holster.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=871&GunID=219


----------



## handgunsarefun

I have a OWB slide made by Don Hume. I was looking for an IWB, possibly for concealed carry. I was hoping to hear from some one who has a certian brand and type of holster that works well for a wide frame handgun like the PT145.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

handgunsarefun said:


> I have a OWB slide made by Don Hume. I was looking for an IWB, possibly for concealed carry. I was hoping to hear from some one who has a certian brand and type of holster that works well for a wide frame handgun like the PT145.


Well, I don't have one, but it appears that Crossbreed makes the SuperTuck for your gun. It's a very popular IWB holster over at XDTalk. Good luck with your search. :smt023

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## ghost stang

I know your looking for a holster but I use clip draw and I love it. I work in a tire store so I'm up and down all day long and getting in and out of cars. I have no problems with it moving or anything. 


Just my .02.


----------



## handgunsarefun

do you have any pictures for you clip draw...possibly in the pants so i can see how exactly it fits and works???


----------



## AdamSean

Finding the right holster is like finding the right underwear. I will take my gun into the local gunshop to try a few out to see how they feel. In the past I loved to carry my Taurus PT-140 in a FIST Inc. K3 IWB Kydex. It was awesome. I have recently been carrying OWB, but really think I will be having a FIST K3 made for my PT-745. Try a few out. When you find a design you like, buy a good one.


----------



## ghost stang

I've got two pics of the clips and one of my carrying. I just took them 5 min. ago.


----------



## hemmigremmie

Can you mount the clip anywere or does it have to go there? Im kinda big n setting n bending with it digs into my side. HG


----------



## Ragtop

BeefyBeefo said:


> Well, I don't have one, but it appears that Crossbreed makes the SuperTuck for your gun. It's a very popular IWB holster over at XDTalk. Good luck with your search. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-:smt1099


I have the Crossbreed supertuck for my PT145 and I love it. Best combination I have found of concealability, accessability, and comfort.


----------



## ghost stang

hemmigremmie said:


> Can you mount the clip anywere or does it have to go there? Im kinda big n setting n bending with it digs into my side. HG


Its a universal and uses stick tape so you can put it where ever you would like.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

http://www.copquest.com/

Had a lot of holster options from a lot of manufacturers. I've bought a few off them, Worth checking out.


----------



## rman

I have a High Noon Split Decision tuckable IWB that I carried my 745 in. It uses the same holster as the 145. I was very pleased with it - comfortable and hid the gun well. If you are one that insists on a stiff mouth on the holster to make reholstering easier, you wouldn't like it. If that is not an issue, the up side is that it is very thin and hides great. Unfortunately, I no longer have the 745 so it's gathering dust, along with about 20 other holsters I don't like or don't have guns for any more.:smt022


----------

